# [Picture heavy] Martin's R-695 - Rat Skyscraper



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, I tried to take some pictures of the cage, as promised a week ago, but they didn't come out too great. I'll try again later, but for now this is what I have. I took out some of their toys so you could see the layout of the cage a little better, so it looks a bit sparse right now. That said, whilst I've taken their toys out of the middle floor, I do keep the bottom floor clear so they have a run around area.

The cage is also a little mis-matched as I need to make some colour co-ordinated hammocks for it, and find some matching/co-ordinating wheels and other accessories.

From top to bottom, left to right, we have -

Top left shelf, approx 18 x 10ins
Top middle, two hammocks (because I haven't made any new ones for this cage, yet!)... one single layer hammock and the other double layer for sleeping on or in
Top right, a hook on shelf and food bowl - the food bowl sat too high when I put it on the shelves, so I put it next to an add on shelf and it's much better for height
Under the shelf on the left there is another single layer hammock
Then there is the full middle shelf, with a tissue box, another food bowl with a lift up lid for hiding treats in and a runaround ball made into a bed
Below that floor, on the right, I have another single layer hammock
There is another 18 x 10 shelf on the right, with another water bottle down there
The bottom floor has a 11" comfort wheel, which they love, and a corner litter box with a wire grid, which attaches to the side of the cage. A friend recommended the one with the wire grid to me as she had success with it with her two boys... it seems to be working, but I'll post about that in my litter training post.


















Whilst we are home, we hook up a 20 foot clear dryer hose to their cage, which leads across the room to their 3 seater couch. It's great to watch them running backwards and forwards between the couch and the cage. 


























I still need to do some work on their cage, especially that big open space in the top right corner which is being wasted right now, but we (humans and rats!) are very happy with it so far. For those that were/are considering buying the same cage, I hope this post helps a little bit. You can at least see that there is more than enough room for 2 or 3 rats, and the cage calculator says it's good for 4 or 5 rats. I really would recommend this cage.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I have the same cage, and used it for 2 years before upgrading to my FN. I loved it, but the hassle for cleaning just made it not worth the effort, in my opinion. I have back and knee issues, so moving it around caused me alot of pain. I left it at my parents house, so when I go home for holidays I cram eight rats in . 

Love the dyer hose idea, and I bet they have a real blast with it!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I could see how the back and knee issues could be a problem 

They love love LOVE the dryer hose. I think they get more exercise racing through that than they do running and climbing on the couch! :lol:


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

I just bought this same cage last week direct from Martin, and for anyone worried about shipping costs, or for any fellow Canadians worried about the exchange... stop worrying. When I spoke to Martin, they told me that they had just negotiated a new shipping rate with Fedex, so the prices on their website are not accurate, and the new rate is much lower. So, I placed the order... five days later (from Pennsylvania to Vancouver BC, not bad at all!) the cage arrived, and I was very pleasantly surprised with the cost. With the powder coating option and the flip top lid, ($124 US Dollars without shipping or exchange) the cage in total, exchange/shipping everything included, cost me about $175 Canadian.

To be honest, for $175 at any of the local petstores I'd have gotten something of much lower space and quality, so I've VERY happy with the purchase. Mokey and Boober are happy with it as well... once Boober figured out how to climb the ramps to find her sister, and stopped sulking in the bottom corner.

We love her even if she isn't the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Schmea said:


> We love her even if she isn't the sharpest tool in the shed.


:lol:

Yes, Martin's are very fast and had brilliant communication - I emailed them with a query at 8.05 pm and I received an email back from Diana Martin at 8.17! They were incredible!


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

It's extremely impressive, but the large tube in the middle of the room seems like it would get in the way.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I wish I could figure a way to add a tunnel to the outside of my FN... to a second cage or playpen or something... that sounds like fun.


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Out of curiousty, what kind of tubing did you use?
I would appreciate it!  
Right now I'm brainstorming on making my cage more fun for my little rattie.
I want to make a tube connected to another cage that I have.
One kind of being like a sleeping area and another a play cage. xD


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

wow, the cage looks great~
and i love the thing you did with the dryer hose..ingenious. ;]
hopefully i'll be getting a martin's cage or maybe even an FN for xmas, as the cage my baby girls are in now would be too small for adult rats!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

how long did it take for them to figure out the hose? I think my boys would look at it, then me, then demand I carry them to the couch :wink:


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Your new cage looks very nice, Donna!


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice set up!
I've used dryer hose before but my rats chewed right through.


----------

